# Kündigungsschrreiben - Wohin? Evtl. ein Formular?



## CheGuarana (21. Februar 2011)

*Kündigungsschrreiben - Wohin? Evtl. ein Formular?*

Guten Morgen Leute,

so dämlich das jetzt klingen mag, aber ich möchte mein PCGH DVD Abo kündigen.

Leider habe ich nirgends mehr einen Schriebs auf dem mein Vertrags-Abschluss-Datum ect steht.

2. Problem: An wen die schriftliche Kündigung? Per eMail? Gibts irgendwo ein Formular?

Beste Grüße und vielen Dank schonmal für eure Hilfe!

Malte


----------



## longtom (21. Februar 2011)

*AW: Kündigungsschrreiben - Wohin? Evtl. ein Formular?*

Eine normale Email an den Abo Service hat bei mir gereicht um das Abo zu kündigen ,hat Problemlos geklappt .


----------



## Hoschie (21. Februar 2011)

*AW: Kündigungsschrreiben - Wohin? Evtl. ein Formular?*

Einfach ein Dreizeiler an die Emailaddi reicht.

Und da du das Datum nicht mehr weißt schreibst du einfach "zum frühst möglichen Datum" und bitte um eine schriftliche Bestätigung. Dann weißt du auch wann es soweit ist^^


----------



## CheGuarana (21. Februar 2011)

*AW: Kündigungsschrreiben - Wohin? Evtl. ein Formular?*

Ihr schriebt hier die ganze Zeit von der Emailaddy, nennt diese aber nicht. 

Wo genau soll die Main denn hingehen?

Gruß


----------



## watercooled (21. Februar 2011)

Computec@Abo.de
Abo@Computec.de

Keine Ahnung welche stimmt.

Sent from Frankenstein using Gehirnmasse.


----------



## quantenslipstream (21. Februar 2011)

*AW: Kündigungsschrreiben - Wohin? Evtl. ein Formular?*

Wenn du dir nicht sicher bist, frag einfach einen der Admins, die sagen es dir dann.


----------

